# American University - School of Communication (M.A.)



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School American University - School of Communication (M.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 10, 2018)

The Film School American University - School of Communication (M.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of References Required, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school American University - School of Communication (M.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 12, 2021)

The film school American University - School of Communication (M.A.) has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school American University - School of Communication (M.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadlines and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school American University - School of Communication (M.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

